# Fox or bobcat at night?



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

If I am coyote hunting at night with a hand-held light, and a fox or bobcat comes in to the call, are they legal to shoot?

Thank you,

AL


----------



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

Is anyone positive about the legality of shooting fox or bobcat at night?

A search of the site led me to believe fox were legal but bobcat were illegal at night, however that post was 9 years old.

Going on a 7 day U.P. predator hunt and wanting to be legit!

Thanks,

AL


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Huntnut said:


> Is anyone positive about the legality of shooting fox or bobcat at night?
> 
> A search of the site led me to believe fox were legal but bobcat were illegal at night, however that post was 9 years old.
> 
> ...


Bobcat hunting is daytime only. You can give the MDNR Law Enforcement section a call and ask if you want at 1-517-373-1230. I believe you will need a fur harvester license for bobcat.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Huntnut said:


> A search of the site led me to believe fox were legal but bobcat were illegal at night, however that post was 9 years old.


Same rules apply today.


----------



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

Thank you for the clarification.

AL


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

U still need a fur harvesters license for fox


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

